# oh god not anymore



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/CachedPage&c=Channel&cid=1104779639832

Im so glad xm does not do this :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh, come on, Mr. Pez, let those country folks have their channel for a while. :lol: Just so they don't take away Underground Garage to give it to them. Then I would be mad.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I listen to Prime Country. They play a lot of the country that I listened to when I was into country in the late 90s. I'm not saying the music was good, but I listened to it. Other then Prime Country and X Country on XM I never listen to country anymore unless you want to stretch out the definition and count in Bluegrass and Southern Gospel. 

I guess I will not be listening to 61 this weekend. Other then 2 or 3 songs I don't like George Strait.


----------

